# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Patent auf Links

## Helmut.2

Liebe Leute,

bald können wir das Internet nicht mehr leisten, denn eine Firma hat jetzt ein *Patent auf Links* und kassiert ganz schön ab!

Unterumständen muß man damit rechnen, ohne Lizenz regresspflichtig gemacht wird, unerlaubt Links in seiner Website zu setzten!

Gruß, Helmut

----------

